# names



## Snowy_pied_chic (Feb 19, 2009)

Hi,
As some of you may know, I have recently been blessed with two ringneck babies. Already, they have become two different personalities.
The male is very boisterous, and commands attention with his loud flapping (i think he's trying to fly, but he hasn't left the bottom of the cage yet)  and the female is a very shy, sweet little thing with large eyes and big feet (does this mean she'll be a large ringneck?) 
I've been trying to think of names, but I haven't exactly had an inspiration yet. So far, i've thought of: Clover, Beauty, and Strawberry for the female, Adolf, Spicy or Dumpling (sorry, but i REALLY LOVED THAT NAME)  for the male. 
I've attached a picture of them to this post, feel free to comment.
And if anybody has other ideas for manes, please tell me. 

Snowy_pied_chic


----------



## Georgina (Jun 24, 2008)

I love it when I get a new pet and I have to think up a cool new name! 

A lot of my pigeons have aeroplane related names because, well, they all fly right?!  I had two siblings called Airbus and Boeing (I still have Airbus). I thought those were pretty cool names, but I ammmm a bit weird! Heheh! 

Out of the names you've listed, I quite like Adolf and Clover. I don't know why, but they just sound nice together.


----------



## tuxedobaby (Sep 9, 2008)

my flock have some downright weird names lol,"caramel log" brown roller type pigeon,"milk"dark spread male with white flights,"amigo",female ex racer,"one eyed jack"dark spread female with missing eye,"baby hi fli" young spread(boy i think)


----------



## animallover5109 (Apr 3, 2009)

*?????'s*

Hi i have a question. What types of pigeons would you say are the best to care for or have. Any Feeding teqniques???? On baby pigeons????


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

animallover5109 said:


> Hi i have a question. What types of pigeons would you say are the best to care for or have. Any Feeding teqniques???? On baby pigeons????


Looks like this post needs it's own thread. Could a moderator please start one?


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Animal lover, i like your interest, but you should not jump in on another thread, and change the subject Dave


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

PLUS... Do not be so general with your questions..All those questions can be found in a search. Have been asked Hundreds of times


----------



## animallover5109 (Apr 3, 2009)

i know but i don't know how to start a new thread???


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2009)

*Thanx!*

Thankx for the advice! A few minutes ago, the male squab (Adolf, perhaps) pooped on my foot. Kinda reminds you of hitler, huh?


----------



## Snowy_pied_chic (Feb 19, 2009)

*here is the photo*









What do you think? Adolf and Clover okay?

(forgot to add this pic earlier)


----------

